
Inmates must pay a fee for each night spent in jail - joshbuddy
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34705968
======
andriesm
Maybe drugs should just be legalized (but regulated, quality controlled and
supplemented with referrals to counseling)

The war on drugs has high costs to society, and helps to drive up prices of
drugs unnecessarily, causing financial distress and criminality in addicts.

Treating drug use as a criminal offense rather than as a disease, means you
take a single problem "substance abuse" and then create a 2nd criminal problem
on top of it.

Even the billionaire George Sorros crafted a systematic plan, that coupled
with legalization, solves nearly all the problems people expect to accompany
the suddenly cheap access to drugs.

Why the world will not use logic on this matter is beyond me.

Lets consider all the harm caused by alcohol - believe you me it is a lot -
drunk driving, alcoholism, liver scheloris and cancer risk increase plus a ton
of other health costs....

But all that pales in comparison to the damage that was done by prohibition.

There's also the recent example of all the benefits of legalizing cannabis.

Drug laws need to be reformed.

The war on drugs IS the problem, not the solution.

------
DrScump
Third time today this article was posted.

Original comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10530795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10530795)

